# Flame/Harlequin Cresties?



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, we have a couple of Crested Geckos, but we're now unsure of which morph they are?

They were marked up as _"Flames"_. When we checked against some photos off the net, one of them seemed to look similar to a _"Harlequin"..._

Just wondered if someone can confirm exactly what they are 

This pair of photos are both of the first Crestie, which 'looks' more like the 'flame' in the photo at the bottom (off the net). 











This pair of photos are both of the 2nd Crestie, which 'look' more like the 'harlequin' in the photo below (off the net)












*Harlequin*

_"The Harlequin trait refers to the light colored pattern on the limbs and sides. This trait is invariably seen in conjunction with the Fire/Flame dorsal pattern. When a hobbyist refers to a "Harlequin" crested gecko, they are describing a gecko that exhibits the Fire/Flame trait as well as the Harlequin trait."_











*Fire or Flame*

_"The fire/flame trait is referring to the colorful mottled pattern between the crests, running the length of the gecko's back."_


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

harlys, the tails of harlys are different i would say thats what yours are.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm new at cresties but i think the first two are *Flame*
*and the second are Harlequin *
*just guessing:2thumb:*


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

both harleys to me:2thumb::flrt:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

The second crestie is definately a harly and a very nice one at that and I think it should come live with me!

The first one looks like a harley to me too, as it seems to have patternation on the legs and sides too. Just not as extreme as the other one.


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, but they're both staying with us 

Our Crestie in the first photo is slightly smaller, although barely noticeable, than our other one so maybe the colour/pattern may come out more as it grows?
Both look stunning as they are anyway.

I had a closer look between the photos of ours & the ones off the net & I can see now that the _"flame" _has the same colour limbs as it's flanks whereas the _"Harlequin"_ has the same colour limbs as it's dorsum. (although blotchy)

...I think that's right 

They're called Ember & Cinder.


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

As far as I am concerned both cinder and ember are Harley's. Although the second one (the dark+cream) is most certainly a blonde harlequin....I dont think its quite strong enough to be an extreme harley though.

Very stunning gecko's though


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Liam17 said:


> As far as I am concerned both cinder and ember are Harley's. Although the* second one (the dark+cream) is most certainly a blonde harlequin*....I dont think its quite strong enough to be an extreme harley though.
> 
> Very stunning gecko's though


The top two photos (side-by-side) are of the same crestie.

The next two photos (side-by-side) are of the same Crestie.

Do you mean by "..the second one.." the photo on the right of the second pair of photos?

...this one?











Can you explain the difference between a harlequin, a blonde Harlequin & an extreme Harlequin?

: victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

judy said:


> harlys, the tails of harlys are different i would say thats what yours are.


hi judy.. I actually have harleys with different patterned tails some of them extreme harleys others not.. they dont all have a similar tail or anything... some have self coloured tails.. others plain others triangle pattern... so i wouldnt say the tail of the crestie has much to do with the morph

: victory:

as for the morphs of cinder and ember yes they are both harleys... one is a better example with stonger markings but both harleys all the same


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Both harleys IMO.

The 2nd crestie is a better example of a harlequin but not an extreme (perhaps a blonde tho). I would say the photo that you took off the net of a harley would be classed as more of an extreme. 

"Flame" refers to the pattern down the backs of the cresties - true flames I would say have this patterning down the back but none on the limbs and very little/none on their sides.
"Harlequins" usually have the flame pattern on their backs as well as alot more patterning on their sides and have patterning on their limbs.
"Extreme harleys" have far more pattern along their sides (usually almost meeting the flame pattern) and limbs.
"blonde" is the colouration - the almost black background with a ****** cream flame/ patterning.

Both your's have pattern on the limbs and sides, therefore are harlequins. : victory:


----------



## mondogenerator (May 6, 2009)

*awwwww*

bothj are lovely harleys, and real cuteys too...im jealous! still trying to get a lil blighter! lol think maybe i should wait til i got the full set up though! dont fancy a wee baby crestie in a faunarium...that would just be cruel!


----------

